# Apologetics and the Heckler



## snap_dragon (Feb 22, 2009)

Let first state that I am a new Christian and even though I have read tons of apologetics book, I am absolutely terrible with apologetics. It is discouraging as I do not think fast on my feet and am not good philosophically for giving a reason for my hope. 

That being said, many of you here are excellent with this sort of thing. I have a coworker who is always approaching me with questions such as Why Is Homosexuality Wrong If They Perhaps Might Be Born That Way?

And you know what? My mind goes blank. I could probably address him in emails where I can think and consult others but I don't know the best link for such apologetical answers such as the homosexual question whereas it is child's play for people here on this board. So my question (after long meandering) is two-fold. In general, how does one get better at apologetics when they don't have that gift? In particular, if anyone can answer the homosexuality question either in their own words or helpful links, I would be happy. 

I come here with hat in hand somewhat ashamed because I simply am not good at it and would like to be. I feel like I embarass my Christian brothers. Let it be said that I have a strong eduction and Master Degree but still somehow get struck dumb with conversations such as the above. 

Last week, it was "You Know J, the Bible is full of myths and inconsistencies"....and so forth. You know the type of guys I'm talking about.

So what to do? I hope this apologetics link is the best place to post this. Usually the discussion are of a higher caliber than what I am asking but I could use some help.

-----Added 2/22/2009 at 03:17:22 EST-----

I have been reading apologetics for years, so pray for some clear thinking on my part. My brain is in a fog.


----------



## ww (Feb 22, 2009)

what an encouragement you are as God has instilled in you a very deep sense of humility as one who is newly converted. With that said don't be too hard on yourself as apologetics is simply learning about God and that is a life long process. When it comes to Homosexuality I typically refer to Romans Chapter 1 for a start as it clearly condemns this behavior as "unnatural" and not honoring to a Holy God. Arm yourself with Scripture and you can never go wrong.


----------



## Mushroom (Feb 22, 2009)

For the first question, I would reply that what would be wrong with being a murderer if we are born that way? And we all are. And theives. And adulterers. And liars. And coveters. And blasphemers. And idolaters. And.... you get the picture. We are all born sinners. That does not in any way make sin acceptable. And sodomy is sin.

I'm no deft apologist myself, that's just what immediately comes to my feeble mind.


----------



## Jon 316 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi, I'm just responding to your point regarding homosexuality. 



> Why Is Homosexuality Wrong If They Perhaps Might Be Born That Way?...
> 
> In particular, if anyone can answer the homosexuality question either in their own words or helpful links, I would be happy.



1) All people are sinners Rom 3:23
2) Homosexuality is a sin 

1 Corinthians 6:8-10 (New International Version)
8Instead, you yourselves cheat and do wrong, and you do this to your brothers. 

9Do you not know that the wicked will not inherit the kingdom of God? Do not be deceived: Neither the sexually immoral nor idolaters nor adulterers nor male prostitutes nor homosexual offenders 10nor thieves nor the greedy nor drunkards nor slanderers nor swindlers will inherit the kingdom of God.

Why is it wrong if people are born that way?

We are all born sinners, homosexuality is only one manifestation of sin. Being born a sinner does not exscuse our sinful behaviour before God. 

Lying is a sin. I am born sinful but that does not excuse me from lying.

Before God I am condemned for 

a) My sinful condition 
b) My sinful actions

I need 

1 forgiveness
2 Righteousness
3 deliverance from sin
4 restoration with God
5 the power to live holy

God has made this possible through what Christ has done. 

I need to aknowledge both my sinful condition and my specific sins and repent of them and throw myself on Christ for mercy. 

This is one way in which I would approach the homosexual issue.


----------



## Rangerus (Feb 22, 2009)

Try rephrasing the question. It goes like this. 

Your friend: "Why Is Homosexuality wrong if they perhaps might be born that way?"

You: "Are you asking if Homosexuality is wrong if someone was born that way?"

Your friend: yes.

You: "Let me see if I understand you correctly. Are you asking if homosexuality is a birth defect, or if homosexuality is wrong?

Your friend then goes on to clarify his question and in the mean time you've had time to think a little.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Feb 22, 2009)

On the Bible commentary - ask your friend to show conclusive, objective evidence that the Bible is full of inconstancies and myths. I'd also ask what his highest authority is - if he says science, ask him to prove that science is real scientifically - if he says himself, ask him how he knows he is not insane? In other words, start breaking down his presuppositions.


----------



## Theognome (Feb 22, 2009)

panta dokimazete said:


> On the Bible commentary - ask your friend to show conclusive, objective evidence that the Bible is full of inconstancies and myths. I'd also ask what his highest authority is - if he says science, ask him to prove that science is real scientifically - if he says himself, ask him how he knows he is not insane? In other words, start breaking down his presuppositions.



I've done that. The most common response I get is, "I'm not gonna play that game!" to which I always reply, "Yeah, it's no fun playing a game you can't win."

Theognome


----------



## Grymir (Feb 22, 2009)

snap dragon, I would just take it one event at a time. When I started, I had to constantly leave with my tail between my legs and say "I don't know, I'll get back to you tomorrow." I would go home and do some research, and come back the next day with my answers. So, just give yourself some time. What you are going through will turn you into a good answerer. People apreciate if you say "I don't know, let me get back to you" It makes you look like a real person that people can relate to.

God Bless!!

Grymir.


----------



## snap_dragon (Feb 22, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thank you to everyone for your kind encouragement. I will continue to check in for other posts and take to heart (and mind) your wise instruction.

If this was my old karate dojo, I would be bowing in appreciation.

thanks again,

snap_dragon


----------



## MMasztal (Mar 16, 2009)

I go along with Rangerus, Panta and Theognome. You'll find that the objections you frequently hear are often ill conceived or poorly constructed and one need point out the error and inconsistencies of the unbelievers' worldview. 

I'd get familiar with the Presuppositional form of apologetics as I believe it will equip you far faster than trying to learn individual responses to each challenge you might confront.

Some good books are John Frame's "Apologetics to the Glory of God", K Scott Oliphint's "THe Battle Belongs to the Lord", Greg Bahnsen's "Always Ready", and I highly recommend the works of Vincent Cheung which can be downloaded for free at: Vincent Cheung .com Library


----------



## snap_dragon (Mar 25, 2009)

*Thanks ... will check out*

...the fine books you recommended. I keep hearing Bahnsen's name come up so will start there. I appreciate your input.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 25, 2009)

I would recommend that you don't need to have the answers for anyone on the spot. Ask them if they would be courteous in allowing you some time to think about how to respond to their accusations or questions. Just tell them you are not quick on your feet with answers and might not know the answers but that you would like the privilege of addressing them with a more thoughtful meaningful response. Then go write something out. That approach has been very helpful for me. And it usually deflates quick emotional responses on both sides.


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 25, 2009)

Bahnsen is a must. I agree with that.

Also, remember that Paul himself was mocked when he, for instance, spoke at Mars Hill. Yet some believed. The important thing is to remember to be faithful to the gospel message.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 25, 2009)

Joshua said:


> I've found that responding with "Whatever" is usually quite effective.



Your in a funny mood today.... LOL


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 25, 2009)

Joshua said:


> I've found that responding with "Whatever" is usually quite effective.



You're right, Josh. I want to be just like you.


----------



## Tripel (Mar 25, 2009)

Snap,
It's also helpful to make sure that all parties agree on definitions. If somebody asks you why something is "wrong", make sure you both understand each other's definition of "wrong". There's no point in answering that specific homosexuality question if the asker thinks morality is all relative.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Mar 25, 2009)

Snap,
Thanks for your humble post. We all felt inadequate to contend for the faith at one time. I still feel ill-equiped to fully defend myself in many areas of theology. Hangeth in there!

You might also look at websites such as:
Defending Your Faith
CARM - Christian Apologetics & Research Ministry
Answers in Genesis - Creation, Evolution, Christian Apologetics


----------



## nicnap (Mar 25, 2009)

(to Josh's "whatever")


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 25, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > Joshua said:
> ...



It's because you're so cool, Josh.


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 25, 2009)

You've got to sleep sometime...


----------

